# Making a carpenter's mallet?



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm planning to make a carpenters mallet (the kind with the boxy head), and I have a few questions:

(1) I'm having a little trouble finding a block of hardwood that is the right size (minimum 2.5" x 3.5" x 6.0). In addition to rock maple and beech, is sycamore a good candidates? What other (affordable) woods should I consider?

(2) If I can't find a solid block of wood to use for the head, can I laminate two or three pieces? Should I use regular wood glue, or something more high-tech to hold the pieces together?

(3) Is hickory a good wood to use for the handle? Should I use the same wood for the handle that I use for the head?

Thanks.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

This is a great project. I laminated the head in order to facilitate a wedged thru tenon. Just used Titebond II for the glue. The head is made of Jatoba (Brazilian cherry) because I had it on hand. It is very heavy and hard. My handle is made of cherry scraps.

I documented it in my one and only blog (thus far)


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

BTW, hickory is a great choice for the handle. I just didn't have any. Ive heard that dogwood is one of the toughest woods and is a great material especially for a turned mallet.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice looking Mallet. Are the faces angled?


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

About 5 degrees. A higher angle is more functional but looks a little odd to me. It is a compromise between form and function.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I just made a smaller one. I have a bigger one I made about 25 years ago out of oak. Its laminated. Its worked well for me.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Beech is a good choice if you can find it.


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

I like the idea of using the Golden Ratio (suggested by lysdexic his blog) to set the proportions of the head.


----------



## nfang (Sep 5, 2011)

I just finished making one a couple of days ago. You can see it here


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

Brett, I can't say much about the wood to use because I'm considering making a mallet myself and I have the same question. I'm considering oak (australian / tasmanian variety since I'm in Oz) since I would have to go to a specialist shop that is reputed to be quite pricey to get maple or beech.

Regarding proportions of the head, or dimensions generally, you might get something from this plan. It's something I have filed away if I do get to making one.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

As far as gluing up the head it's not a problem. I made a few mallets a couple of years ago with laminated heads and they are still going strong.


----------



## higtron (Jan 26, 2011)

nice mallet Chris I like that one


----------

